# How many embassies your country has abroad ?



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Well the question is simple. I couldn't find any statistics about the number of embassies your country has abroad.

I know that the United States have 165 embassies abroad. I'm particularly interested to know the figure for the following countries:
- China
- Russia
- the United Kingdom
- France
- Japan
- Germany
- India
- Brazil
- Israel
- Australia
- South Africa
- Pakistan
But don't hesitate to give me the figure for any other country !

Just to make things more simple, please mention only countries which are recognized by the UN (For instance, not the Turkish embassy in Northern Cyprus). I know it sucks considering Taiwan, but it makes things a lot easier to compare.

Thanks for your help !


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

This isn't the type of thing they teach us in school about our country.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Jesus christ!

I would not even know where to look for such information!

I know that we have 3 missions in the United States...


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

UnitedPakistan said:


> Jesus christ!
> 
> I would not even know where to look for such information!
> 
> I know that we have 3 in the United States...


After a quick search, I've checked that Pakistan is represented in 30 countries, though the list may be incomplete.

Apparently, The United Kingdom has 191 embassies among the 192 UN members (the only country missing is El Salvador), and France has 190 embassies among the 192 UN members (the only missing countries being North Korea and Somalia). I guess that both countries are the best represented worldwide.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

That is definetly not the correct number! I will find out from the foreign minister if he visits the NY consulate during his tour in the US.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Are you referring to just Embassies?...or also Consulates?

Are there really 3 different embassies in Washington DC?


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

One embassy in Washington and two consulates in NYC and LA...


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

Canada has quite a few embassies and High Commissions (i.e Commonwealth "embassies") around the world. I counted 118, but don't hold me to that. This list does not include the dozens of consulates or other services, either. Note that embassies in some countries also serve as the embassies for other countries as well:

eg. the embassy for the Cote D'Ivoire also serves as the Canadian embassy for Liberia and Sierra Leone

Canada has embassies in:

Afghanistan, Algeria, Argentina, Austria, Belgium, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brazil, Burkina Faso, Chile, China, Colombia, Congo, Costa Rica, Cote D'Ivoire (Liberia/Sierra Leone), Croatia, Cuba, Czech Republic, Denmark, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, Egypt, El Salvador, Estonia, Ethiopia, Finland, France (French Guiana/Martinique), Germany, Greece, Guatemala, Haiti, Holy See, Honduras, Hungary, Iceland, Indonesia, Iran, Ireland, Israel, Italy (San Marino), Japan, Jordan (Iraq), Kazakhstan (Tajikistan), South Korea, Kuwait (Qatar), Latvia, Lebanon, Libya, Lithuania, Mali, Mexico, Morocco, Netherlands, Nicaragua, Niger, Norway, Panama, Peru, Phillipines, Poland (Belarus), Portugal, Romania (Moldova), Russia, Rwanda, Saudi Arabia (Oman), Senegal (Cape Verde/Guinea/Guinea-Bissau), Serbia (Montenegro), Slovakia, Spain (Andorra), Sudan, Sweden, Switzerland (Liechtenstein), Syria, Taiwan (a "trade office"), Thailand, Tunisia, Turkey (Azerbaijan/Georgia/Turkmenistan), Ukraine, UAE, United States (Bermuda), Uruguay, Venezuela, Vietnam, Zimbabwe

Consular functions are taken care of by Australian embassies in:

Cambodia, Laos, Micronesia (Marshall Islands), Myanmar, Timor-Leste 

Consular functions are taken care of by the Swedish (?!? ) embassy in:
North Korea

There are High Commissions in:

Australia (Nauru/Palau), Bangladesh, Barbados (a ton of little islands), Brunei, Cameroon (Sao Tome and Principe), Ghana, Guyana, India, Jamaica, Kenya (Somalia), Malaysia, Mozambique, New Zealand (Cook Islands/Niue/Tuvalu), Pakistan, Singapore, South Africa (Lesotho/Swaziland), Sri Lanka (Maldives), Tanzania (Comoros/Seychelles),Trinidad and Tobago, United Kingdom (Turks and Caicos), Zambia

Consular functions are taken care of by the Australian High Commissions in:

Fiji, Kiribati, Papua New Guinea, Samoa, Solomon Islands, Tonga, Vanuatu

Consular functions are taken care of by the UK High Commission in:
Gambia

I'm going to go to sleep now


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

surely Malaysia doesn't have and will never have ISRAEL embassy!


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

*Embassies of Italy *

http://www.esteri.it/eng/2_11.asp

AFGHANISTAN 
ALBANIA
ALGERIA
ANDORRA
ANGOLA
SAUDI ARABIA
ARGENTINA
ARMENIA
AUSTRALIA
AUSTRIA
AZERBAIJAN
BAHREIN
BANGLADESH
BELGIUM
BENIN
BELARUS
BOLIVIA
BOSNIA AND HERZEGOVINA
BRAZIL
BULGARIA
CAMERUN
CANADA
CAPO VERDE
CZECK REPUBLIC
CHILE
CHINA
CYPRUS
COLOMBIA
CONGO R.D. KINSHASA
CONGO BRAZAVILLE
COSTARICA
CROATIA
CUBA
DENMARK
DOMINICANA REP.
ECUADOR
EGYPT
EL SALVADOR
UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
ERITREA
ESTONIA
ETIOPIA
FILIPPINES
FINLAND
FRANCE
GABON
GAMBIA
GEORGIA
GERMANY
GHANA
JAMAICA
JAPAN
JORDAN
GREAT BRITAIN
GREECE
GUATEMALA
GUINEA
HONDURAS
HUNGARY
INDIA
INDONESIA
IRAN
IRAQ
IRELAND
ICELAND
ISRAEL
IVORY COAST
KAZAKHSTAN
KENYA
KOREA
KUWAIT
LATVIA
LEBANON
LYBIA
LITUANIA
LUXEMBURG
MACEDONIA
MALAYSIA
MALTA
MOROCCO
MEXICO
MONACO
MONTENEGRO
MOZAMBIQUE
MYANMAR
NAMIBIA
NETHERLANDS
NICARAGUA
NIGERIA
NORWAY
NEW ZEALAND
OMAN
PAKISTAN
PANAMA
PARAGUAY
PERU
POLAND
PORTUGAL
QATAR
ROMANIA
RUSSIA
SAN MARINO
SENEGAL
SERBIA
SINGAPORE
SYRIA
SLOVAKIA
SLOVENIJA
SOMALIA
SPAIN
SRI LANKA
SOUTH AFRICA
SUDAN
SWEDEN
SWITZERLAND
TANZANIA
THAILAND
TUNISIA
TURKEY
UKRAINE
UGANDA
UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
URUGUAY
UZBEKISTAN
VATICAN CITY - HOLY SEE
VENEZUELA
VIETNAM
YEMEN
ZAMBIA
ZIMBABWE

TAIWAN Special Diplomatic Delegation in Taipei
JERUSALEM Special Diplomatic Delegation 

Permanent Representations


Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the European Council
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the Conference on Disarmament
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the United Nations
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the Organizations of United Nations in Rome
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the International Organizations in Geneva
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the International Organizations in Vienna
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the Organization for Cooperation and Economic Development
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the U.N.E.S.C.O.
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the European Union
Permanent Italian Diplomatic Representation at the Atlantic Council


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

German Embassies are in *149* countries. Note that in some countries there is no german embassy, but either a general consulate/ consulate/ honorary consulate and/or a german embassy in a neighbouring country is responsible. For example the german embassy in Canberra, Australia is also responsible for some oceanic mini-countries, and the embassy in Trinidad&Tobago is also the one for some other caribic islands.

To answer your list (most of the countries you listed aren't that spectacular in this regard tough):

- China: 1 embassy, 4 general consulates
- Russia: 1 embassy, 4 general consulates, 2 honorary consuls
- the United Kingdom: 1 embassy, 1 general consulate, 20 honorary consuls (the one in Bermuda counted, although he is subordinated to the general consulate in New York)
- France: 1 embassy, 4 general consulates, 19 honorary consuls (incl. those in Oceania)
- Japan: 1 embassy, 1 general consulate, 7 honorary consuls
- India: 1 embassy, 3 general consulates, 1 honorary consul
- Brazil: 1 embassy, 4 general consulates, 13 honorary consuls
- Israel: 1 embassy, 1 honorary general consul, 1 honorary consul, 1 representative office in the autonomous palestinian regions 
- Australia: 1 embassy, 2 general consulates, 6 honorary consuls
- South Africa: 1 embassy, 1 general consulate, 2 honorary consuls
- Pakistan: 1 embassy, 1 general consulate, 1 honorary consulate

Full list of all german missions abroad


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*Embassies and Consulates of the Republic of the PHILIPPINES*

*ANGOLA*
- Luanda, Consulate

*ARGENTINA*
- Buenos Aires, Embassy

*AUSTRALIA*
- Canberra, Embassy
- Sydney, Consulate
- Brisbane, Consulate
- Darwin, Consulate
- Hobart, Consulate
- Melbourne, Consulate
- Perth, Consulate

*AUSTRIA*
- Vienna, Embassy
- Klagenfurt, Consulate
- Linz, Consulate
- Salzburg, Consulate
- Polten, Consulate

*BAHRAIN*
- Manama, Embassy

*BANGLADESH*
- Dhaka, Embassy

*BELGIUM*
- Brussels, Embassy
- Antwerp, Consulate

*BOLIVIA*
- La Paz, Consulate
- Santa Cruz, Consulate

*BRAZIL*
- Brasilia, Embassy
- Curitiba, Consulate
- Manaus, Consulate
- Sao Paulo, Consulate

*BRUNEI*
- Bandar Seri Begawan, Embassy

*CAMBODIA*
- Phnom Penh, Embassy

*CANADA*
- Ottawa, Embassy
- Toronto, Consulate
- Vancouver, Consulate
- Calgary, Consulate
- Edmonton, Consulate
- Montreal, Consulate
- St. John's, Consulate
- Winnipeg, Consulate

*CHILE*
- Santiago, Embassy
- Valparaiso, Consulate

*CHINA*
- Beijing, Embassy
- Guangzhou, Consulate
- Xiamen, Consulate
- Shanghai, Consulate
- Hong Kong, Consulate

*COLOMBIA*
- Bogota, Consulate

*COSTA RICA*
- San Jose, Consulate

*CROATIA*
- Zagreb, Consulate

*CUBA*
- Havana, Embassy

*CYPRUS*
- Nicosia, Consulate

*CZECH REPUBLIC*
- Prague, Embassy

*DENMARK*
- Copenhagen, Consulate

*DOMINICAN REPUBLIC*
- Santo Domingo, Consulate

*ECUADOR*
- Quito, Consulate

*EGYPT*
- Cairo, Embassy

*EL SALVADOR*
- San Salvador, Consulate

*FIJI*
- Suva, Consulate

*FRANCE*
- Paris, Embassy
- Bordeaux, Consulate
- Lyon, Consulate
- Marseille, Consulate
- Nice, Consulate

*GERMANY*
- Berlin, Embassy
- Hamburg, Consulate
- Bonn, Embassy (extension)
- Erfurt, Consulate
- Munich, Consulate
- Potsdam, Consulate
- Stuttgart, Consulate

*GHANA*
- Accra, Consulate

*GREECE*
- Athens, Embassy
- Heraklion, Consulate
- Rhodes, Consulate
- Thessaloniki, Consulate

*GUATEMALA*
- Guatemala City, Consulate

*HAITI*
- Port-au-Prince, Consulate

*HONDURAS*
- Tegucigalpa, Consulate

*HUNGARY*
- Budapest, Embassy

*INDIA*
- New Delhi, Embassy
- Chennai, Consulate
- Kolkata, Consulate
- Mumbai, Consulate

*INDONESIA*
- Jakarta, Embassy
- Manado, Consulate
- Balikpapan, Consulate
- Surabaya, COnsulate

*IRAN*
- Tehran, Embassy

*IRAQ*
- Baghdad, Embassy

*IRELAND*
- Dublin, Consulate

*ISRAEL*
- Tel Aviv, Embassy
- Haifa, Consulate

*ITALY*
- Rome, Embassy
- Milan, Consulate

*JAPAN*
- Tokyo, Embassy
- Osaka, Consulate
- Naha, Consulate
- Sapporo, Consulate

*JORDAN*
- Amman, Embassy

*KENYA*
- Nairobi, Embassy

*KOREA*
- Seoul, Embassy
- Busan, Consulate

*KUWAIT*
- Kuwait City, Embassy

*LAOS*
- Vientiane, Embassy

*LEBANON*
- Beirut, Embassy

*LIBYA*
- Tripoli, Embassy

*MALAYSIA*
- Kuala Lumpur, Embassy

*MALTA*
- Valletta, Consulate

*MARSHALL ISLANDS*
- Majuro, Consulate

*MEXICO*
- Mexico City, Embassy
- Acapulco, Consulate
- Guadalajara, Consulate
- Monterrey, Consulate

*MONACO*
- Consulate

*MYANMAR*
- Yangon, Embassy

*NEPAL*
- Kathmandu, Consulate

*NETHERLANDS*
- The Hague, Embassy
- Amsterdam, Consulate
- Rotterdam, Consulate

*NEW ZEALAND*
- Wellington, Embassy
- Auckland, Consulate
- Christchurch, Consulate

*NICARAGUA*
- Managua, Consulate

*NIGERIA*
- Abuja, Embassy

*OMAN*
- Muscat, Embassy

*PAKISTAN*
- Islamabad, Embassy
- Karachi, Consulate
- Lahore, Consulate

*PALAU*
- Koror, Embassy

*PANAMA*
- Panama City, Consulate

*PAPUA NEW GUINEA*
- Port Moresby, Embassy

*PARAGUAY*
- Asuncion, Consulate

*PERU*
- Lima, Consulate

*POLAND*
- Warsaw, Consulate

*PORTUGAL*
- Lisbon, Consulate

*QATAR*
- Doha, Embassy

*ROMANIA*
- Bucharest, Embassy

*RUSSIA*
- Moscow, Embassy
- Vladivostok, Consulate

*SAUDI ARABIA*
- Riyadh, Embassy
- Jeddah, Consulate

*SENEGAL*
- Dakar, Consulate

*SERBIA*
- Belgrade, Consulate

*SEYCHELLES*
- Victoria, Consulate

*SINGAPORE*
- Embassy

*SLOVENIA*
- Ljubljana, Consulate

*SOUTH AFRICA*
- Pretoria, Embassy
- Cape Town, Consulate

*SPAIN*
- Madrid, Embassy
- Barcelona, Consulate
- Bilbao, Consulate
- Cadiz, Consulate
- Malaga, Consulate
- Palma de Mallorca, Consulate
- Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Consulate
- Santiago de Compostela, Consulate
- Seville, Consulate
- Valencia, Consulate

*SRI LANKA*
- Colombo, Consulate

*SWEDEN*
- Stockholm, Embassy

*SWITZERLAND*
- Berne, Embassy
- Basel, Consulate
- Geneva, Consulate

*SYRIA*
- Damascus, Consulate

*THAILAND*
- Bangkok, Embassy

*TIMOR-LESTE*
- Dili, Embassy

*TOGO*
- Lome, Consulate

*TURKEY*
- Ankara, Embassy
- Istanbul, Consulate
- Mersin, Consulate

*UKRAINE*
- Kiev, Consulate

*UNITED ARAB EMIRATES*
- Abu Dhabi, Embassy
- Dubai, Consulate

*UNITED KINGDOM*
- London, Embassy
- Edinburgh, Consulate
- Glasgow, Consulate
- Liverpool, Consulate

*UNITED STATES*
- Washington DC, Embassy
- Chicago, Consulate
- New York, Consulate
- San Francisco, Consulate
- Atlanta, Consulate
- Honolulu, Consulate
- Los Angeles, Consulate
- Miami, Consulate
- *Guam, Consulate
- *Saipan, Consulate

*URUGUAY*
- Montevideo, Consulate

*VANUATU*
- Port Vila, Consulate

*VENEZUELA*
- Caracas, Embassy

*VIETNAM*
- Hanoi, Embassy

*Source*


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Greece

78 embassies
9 permanent missions
48 general consulates
11 consulates
2 liaison offices

Map:









List here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446946


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

A...big...fat...*0*


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

Not sure how many, but for sure far too many.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Here's a list about the danish embassies etc. abroad...
http://www.ambassade.um.dk/da/menu/ambassadeoversigt/

and in eng:
http://www.denmark.dk/en/menu/DenmarkAbroad/MissionsAbroad


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

oshkoshbgood said:


> surely Malaysia doesn't have and will never have ISRAEL embassy!


And your point is...?
:bash:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> And your point is...?
> :bash:


*that he doesnt know how many embassies his country has!:nuts:*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*MOROCCO*

87 Embassies
49 Consulates


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

oshkoshbgood said:


> surely Malaysia doesn't have and will never have ISRAEL embassy!


that only proves your country is backwards.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Portugal has embassies everywhere, even in Central African republic and other countries we don't know it exists. But under some agreements EU embassies can be Portuguese embassies, if no Portuguese embassy is available, the same the other way around. Portuguese embassies can also be embassies for Cape Verde, and it is becoming for São Tomé and East Timor. Small countries that have special relations with Portugal and can't have embassies everywhere, so this was a solution.

More special than embassies are consulates. Portugal is currently closing many consulates, especially in France.

Portuguese consulates


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

oshkoshbgood said:


> surely Malaysia doesn't have and will never have ISRAEL embassy!


Wouldn't be so proud to shout it loud.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

TenRot said:


> A...big...fat...*0*


Somalia?


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

*Philippine Embassies*



*Europe*

* Austria
o Vienna (Embassy)
* Belgium
o Brussels (Embassy)
* Czech Republic
o Prague (Embassy)
* France
o Paris (Embassy)
* Germany
o Berlin (Embassy)
o Bonn (Extension Office)
o Hamburg (Consulate-General)
* Greece
o Athens (Embassy)
* Holy See
o Vatican City (Embassy)
* Hungary
o Budapest (Embassy)
* Italy
o Rome (Embassy)
o Milan (Consulate-General)
* Netherlands
o The Hague (Embassy)
* Romania
o Bucharest (Embassy)
* Russia
o Moscow (Embassy)
* Spain
o Madrid (Embassy)
* Sweden
o Stockholm (Embassy)
* Switzerland
o Berne (Embassy)
* United Kingdom
o London (Embassy)

*North America*

* Canada
o Ottawa (Embassy)
o Toronto (Consulate-General)
o Vancouver (Consulate-General)
* Cuba
o Havana (Embassy)
* Mexico
o Mexico City (Embassy)
* United States
o Washington, D.C. (Embassy)
o Chicago (Consulate-General)
o Hagåtña, Guam (Consulate-General)
o Honolulu (Consulate-General)
o Los Angeles (Consulate-General)
o New York (Consulate-General)
o Saipan, Northern Mariana Islands (Consulate-General)
o San Francisco (Consulate-General)

*South America*

* Argentina
o Buenos Aires (Embassy)
* Brazil
o Brasília (Embassy)
* Chile
o Santiago (Embassy)
* Venezuela
o Caracas (Embassy)

*Middle East*

* Bahrain
o Manama (Embassy)
* Iran
o Tehran (Embassy)
* Iraq
o Baghdad (Embassy)
* Israel
o Tel Aviv (Embassy)
* Jordan
o Amman (Embassy)
* Kuwait
o Kuwait City (embassy)
* Lebanon
o Beirut (Embassy)
* Oman
o Muscat (Embassy)
* Qatar
o Doha (Embassy)
* Saudi Arabia
o Riyadh (Embassy)
o Jeddah (Consulate-General)
* Turkey
o Ankara (Embassy)
* United Arab Emirates
o Abu Dhabi (Embassy)
o Dubai (Consulate-General)

*Africa
*
* Egypt
o Cairo (Embassy)
* Kenya
o Nairobi (Embassy)
* Libya
o Tripoli (Embassy)
* Nigeria
o Abuja (Embassy)
* South Africa
o Pretoria (Embassy)

*Asia*

* Bangladesh
o Dhaka (Embassy)
* Brunei
o Bandar Seri Begawan (Embassy)
* Cambodia
o Phnom Penh (Embassy)
* China
o Beijing (Embassy)
o Guangzhou (Consulate-General)
o Hong Kong (Consulate-General)
o Shanghai (Consulate-General)
o Xiamen (Consulate-General)
* India
o New Delhi (Embassy)
* Indonesia
o Jakarta (Embassy)
o Manado (Consulate-General)
* Japan
o Tokyo (Embassy)
o Osaka (Consulate-General)
* Laos
o Vientiane (Embassy)
* Malaysia
o Kuala Lumpur (Embassy)
* Myanmar
o Yangon (Embassy)
* Pakistan
o Islamabad (Embassy)
* Singapore
o Singapore (embassy)
* South Korea
o Seoul (Embassy)
* Timor-Leste
o Dili (Embassy)
* Thailand
o Bangkok (Embassy)
* Vietnam
o Hanoi (Embassy)

*Oceania*

* Australia
o Canberra (Embassy)
o Sydney (Consulate-General)
* New Zealand
o Wellington (Embassy)
* Palau
o Melekeok (Embassy)
* Papua New Guinea
o Port Moresby (Embassy)


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Israel*

Israel's Diplomatic Missions Abroad: 
Status of relations 















Total number of countries with which Israel maintains diplomatic relations: 161. * 

Number of states which renewed/established diplomatic relations with Israel from the Madrid Conference (October 1991) until September 13, 1993: 32. 

Number of states which renewed/established diplomatic relations with Israel since the signing of the Israel-PLO Declaration of Principles (September 13, 1993): 36. 

In addition, Israel maintains: 

a mission to the United Nations (New York) 
a mission to the United Nations institutions in Geneva 
a mission to the United Nations institutions in Paris (in the embassy) 
a mission to the United Nations institutions in Vienna (in the embassy) 
an ambassdor to the European Union (Brussels) 

Number of diplomatic missions: 

71 resident embassies 
18 consulates general 
5 special missions 

Total: 94



* Note: Morocco, Tunisia and the Sultanate of Oman closed the Israeli offices in these countries in October 2000 and suspended relations with Israel. Niger, which renewed relations with Israel in November 1996, severed them in April 2002.




EMBASSIES AND CONSULATES 

Embassy of Israel, Luanda (Angola)
Embassy of Israel, Buenos Aires (Argentina)
Embassy of Israel, Canberra (Australia) 
Embassy of Israel, Vienna (Austria) 
Embassy of Israel, Baku (Azerbaijan) 
Embassy of Israel, Brussels (Belgium & Luxembourg) 
Embassy of Israel, Brasilia (Brazil)
Embassy of Israel, Sofia (Bulgaria) 
Embassy of Israel, Yaounde (Cameroun) 
Embassy of Israel, Ottawa (Canada)

Consulate General of Israel, Montreal 

Consulate General of Israel, Toronto

Embassy of Israel, Santiago (Chile)
Embassy of Israel, Beijing (China) 

Consulate General of Israel, Shanghai

Consulate General of Israel, Hong Kong

Embassy of Israel, Colombia (Colombia) 
Embassy of Israel, San Jose (Costa Rica) 
Embassy of Israel, Abidjan (Cote d'Ivoire)

- also Liberia, Togo, Burkina Faso and Benin

Embassy of Israel, Nicosia (Cyprus)
Embassy of Israel, Prague (Czech Republic))
Embassy of Israel, Quito (Ecuador) 
Embassy of Israel, Copenhagen (Denmark)
Embassy of Israel, Santo Domingo (Dominican Republic)
Embassy of Israel, San Salvador (El Salvador)
Embassy of Israel, Addis Ababa (Ethiopia)
Embassy of Israel, Helsinki (Finland) 
Embassy of Israel, Paris (France) 
Embassy of Israel, Berlin (Germany)
Embassy of Israel, Athens (Greece)
Embassy of Israel, Guatemala (Guatemala) 
Embassy of Israel, Budapest (Hungary)
Embassy of Israel, Delhi (India)

Consulate General of Israel, Mumbai (Bombay)

Embassy of Israel, Dublin (Ireland)
Embassy of Israel, Rome (Italy)
Embassy of Israel, Tokyo (Japan)
Embassy of Israel, Almaty (Kazakhstan) 
Embassy of Israel, Nairobi (Kenya) 
Embassy of Israel, Seoul (Korea)
Embassy of Israel, Riga (Latvia & Lithuania) 
Embassy of Israel, Mexico City (Mexico) 
Embassy of Israel, Yangon (Myanmar) 
Embassy of Israel, Kathmandu (Nepal)
Embassy of Israel, The Hague (Netherlands) 
Embassy of Israel, Abuja (Nigeria) 
Embassy of Israel, Oslo (Norway) 
Embassy of Israel, Lima (Peru)
Embassy of Israel, Manila (Philippines)
Embassy of Israel, Warsaw (Poland)
Embassy of Israel, Lisbon (Portugal)
Embassy of Israel, Bucharest (Romania) 
Embassy of Israel, Moscow (Russian Federation) 
Embassy of Israel, Dakar (Senegal) 
Embassy of Israel, Belgrade (Serbia & Montenegro) 
Embassy of Israel, Singapore (Singapore)
Embassy of Israel, Pretoria (South Africa) 
Embassy of Israel, Madrid (Spain)
Embassy of Israel, Stockholm (Sweden)
Embassy of Israel, Bern (Switzerland)
Embassy of Israel, Bangkok (Thailand) 
Embassy of Israel, Ankara (Turkey)

Consulate of Israel, Istanbul 

Embassy of Israel, London (UK)
Embassy of Israel, Kiev (Ukraine) 
Embassy of Israel, Montevideo (Uruguay)
Embassy of Israel, Washington, D.C. (USA)


Consulate General of Israel, Atlanta
Consulate General of Israel, Boston
Consulate General of Israel, Chicago 
Consulate General of Israel, Houston 
Consulate General of Israel, Los Angeles
Consulate General of Israel, Miami
Consulate General of Israel, New York
Consulate General of Israel, Philadelphia
Consulate General of Israel, San Francisco

Embassy of Israel, Tashkent (Uzbekistan) 
Embassy of Israel, The Vatican (Vatican) 
Embassy of Israel, Caracas (Venezuela)
Embassy of Israel, Hanoi (Vietnam) 







OTHER MISSIONS 

Israel's Mission to the European Union - Brussels
Israel's Mission to the United Nations - New York
Israel's Mission to the United Nations - Geneva
Israel Economic and Cultural Office in Taipei


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

oshkoshbgood said:


> surely Malaysia doesn't have and will never have ISRAEL embassy!


something to be proud of?


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

oshkoshbgood said:


> surely Malaysia doesn't have and will never have ISRAEL embassy!


hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CrazY (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG people he doesn't want an israeli embassy whats your problem?!!
__________________________________________

Kuwait Embassies Abroad and Phone Numbers 

*Algeria *
(002132) 693704 

*Arab Republic of Egypt * 
(00202) 3615754 

*Argentina *
(00541) 43747202 

*Republic of Austria * 
(00431) 4055646 

*Bahrain *
(00973) 534040 

*Bangladesh *
(008802) 882700 

*Kingdom of Belgium *
(00322) 6477950 

*Brazil *
(005561) 2482323 

*Bulgaria *
(003592) 9625209 

*Canada *
(001613) 7809999 

*Republic of China* 
(008610) 65322216 

*Czech Republic *
(00420) 20570781 

*Denmark *
(00468) 4509980 

*Ethiopia *
(002511) 615411 

*Republic of France *
(00331) 47235425 

*Germany *
(004930) 8973000 

*Hellenic Republic (Greece) *
(00301) 6748947 

*Indonesia *
(006221) 5202477 

*Islamic Republic Iran *
(009821) 8785997 

*Italy *
(00396) 8078415 

*Japan *
(00813) 34550361 

*Jordan *
(009626) 675135 

*Kenya *
(002542) 760960 

*Republic of Korea *
(00822) 743688 

*Republic of Lebanon *
(006911) 822515 

*Libya *
(0021821) 4440226 

*Islamic Republic of Mauritania *
(002222) 54150 

*Malaysia *
(00603) 21410033 

*Kingdom of Morocco *
(002127) 751775 

*Kingdom of Netherlands *
(003170) 3603813 

*Sultanate Oman *
(00968) 699626 

*Pakistan *
(009251) 2279413 

*Republic of Philippines *
(00623) 8926676 

*State of Qatar *
(00974) 832127 

*Russian Federation *
(007095) 1474441 

*Kingdom of Saudi Arabia *
(00961) 4882301 

*Republic of Senegal *
(00221) 8241427 

*South Africa *
(002712) 3420877 

*Spain *
(003491) 5720162 

*Sri Lanka *
(00941) 582428 

*Republic of Sudan *
(0024911) 773184 

*Kingdom of Sweden *
(00468) 4509980 

*Syrian Arab Republic *
(0069311) 3721972 

*Thailand *
(0066) 2342948 

*Tunis *
(002161) 232981 

*Turkey *
(0090312) 4450576 

*Ukraine *
(0038044) 2382732 

*U.N. Geneva *
(004122) 9180100 

*U.N. New York* 
(00212) 9734300 

*United Arab Emirates *
(009712) 4446888 

*United Kingdom *
(0044171) 5903400 

*United States of America *
(001202) 9660702 

*Republic of Venezuela *
(00582) 2354234 

*Republic of Yemen *
(009671) 268876 

*Zimbabwe *
(002634) 733351


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

CrazY said:


> OMG people he doesn't want an israeli embassy whats your problem?!!



ehm, an embassy is not a toy or an amusement park. 

it's not something you DON'T LIKE or you LIKE.

and you also understand what's the point with someone who says that doesn't want an isreal embassy.

fucking racist and narrow-minded persons. uke:


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Fucking racist and narrow-minded people? When Italy is brutally occupied, I would like to hear you say the same thing.


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ Okay. Clam down guys...


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> And your point is...?
> :bash:


still asking? you can't get it by your own?


crazyeight said:


> Fucking racist and narrow-minded people? When Italy is brutally occupied, I would like to hear you say the same thing.


most people think that only THEY can have right to live in this world..


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

TohrAlkimista said:


> something to be proud of?


why? cannot?
malaysia does not recognize the 'State of Israel' currently. 
maybe in the future when the occupied palestine get a full independence....we will recognize Israel, who knows?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I don't know the Philippines has consulate in Muscat .


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Rapid said:


> Somalia?


Yes!

...yet we still have a UN ambassador. :shifty:


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Countries with Serbian embassies










Note - Jordan is in yellow because the embassy is temporarily closed.

Embassies (Note, many of these countries also have consulates in secondary cities)

ALBANIA
ALGERIA
ANGOLA
ARGENTINA
AUSTRALIA
AUSTRIA
BELARUS
BELGIUM
BOSNIA AND HERZEGOVINA
BRAZIL
BULGARIA
CANADA
CROATIA
CHINA
CUBA
CYPRUS
CZECH REPUBLIC
DENMARK
EGYPT
ETHIOPIA
FINLAND
FRANCE
GREECE
GERMANY
HUNGARY
HOLY SEE
INDIA
INDONESIA
IRAN
IRAQ
ISRAEL
ITALY
JAPAN
JORDAN
KENYA (Though not on green map)
KUWAIT
LIBYA
MACEDONIA
MEXICO
MOROCCO
MYANMAR
NETHERLANDS
NIGERIA
NORWAY
PERU
POLAND
PORTUGAL
REPUBLIC OF KOREA
ROMANIA
RUSSIAN FEDERATION
SLOVAK REPUBLIC
SLOVENIA
SOUTH AFRICA
SPAIN
SWEDEN
SWITZERLAND
SYRIA
TUNISIA
TURKEY
UKRAINE
USA
UNITED KINGDOM
ZAMBIA

Consulates (Countries without embassy presence)

GABON
JAMAICA
MALTA
SEYCHELLES
SIERRA LEONE
UGANDA
URUGUAY


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Can someone summarize this? I'm too lazy too look


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Dutch embassies and consults are all over the world;
(names are in Dutch)

_*North America;*_
_Anguilla
Antigua en Barbuda
Bahama's
Barbados
Belize
Britse Maagdeneilanden
Canada
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
Dominicaanse Republiek
El Salvador
Grenada
Guadeloupe
Guatemala
Haiti
Honduras
Jamaica
Kaaimaneilanden
Martinique
Mexico
Nicaragua
Panama
Puerto Rico
Saint Kitts and Nevis
Saint Lucia
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
Trinidad and Tobago
Turks- en Caicos eilanden
Verenigde Staten van Amerika_

_*Europe;*_
_Albanië
Andorra
Armenië
Azerbeidzjan
Belarus
België
Bosnië-Herzegovina
Bulgarije
Cyprus
Denemarken
Duitsland
Estland
Faeroër
Finland
Frankrijk
Georgië
Griekenland
Heilige Stoel
Hongarije
Ierland
IJsland
Italië
Kroatië
Letland
Liechtenstein
Litouwen
Luxemburg
Macedonië
Malta
Moldavië
Monaco
Montenegro
Noorwegen
Oekraïne
Oostenrijk
Polen
Portugal
Roemenië
Rusland
San Marino
Servië (De Republiek Servië)
Slovenië
Slowakije
Spanje
Tsjechië
Turkije
Vaticaanstad
Verenigd Koninkrijk
Zweden
Zwitserland_

_*Africa;*_
_Algerije
Angola
Benin
Botswana
Burkina Faso
Burundi
Centraal-Afrikaanse Republiek
Comoren
Congo (de Republiek Congo)
Djibouti
DR Congo (de Democratische Republiek Congo)
Egypte
Equatoriaal Guinee
Eritrea
Ethiopië
Gabon
Gambia
Ghana
Guinee
Guinee-Bissau
Ivoorkust
Kaapverdië
Kameroen
Kenia
Lesotho
Liberia
Libië
Madagascar
Malawi
Mali
Marokko
Mauritanië
Mauritius
Mozambique
Namibië
Niger
Nigeria
Rwanda
Sao Tomé en Principe
Senegal
Seychellen
Sierra Leone
Somalië
Sudan
Swaziland
Tanzania
Togo
Tsjaad
Tunesië
Uganda
Zambia
Zimbabwe
Zuid-Afrika_

_*Asia;*_
_Afghanistan
Bahrein
Bangladesh
Bhutan
Birma
Brunei
Cambodja
China
Filipijnen
Guam
Hongkong SAR
India
Indonesië
Irak
Iran
Israël
Japan
Jemen
Jordanië
Kazachstan
Koeweit
Kyrgyzstan
Laos
Libanon
Malediven
Maleisië
Marshalleilanden
Micronesia
Mongolië
Myanmar (Birma)
Nepal
Noordelijke Marianen en Palau
Noord-Korea
Oezbekistan
Oman
Pakistan
Palestijnse Gebiedsdelen
Qatar
Saudi-Arabië
Singapore
Sri Lanka
Syrië
Tadzjikistan
Thailand
Turkmenistan
Verenigde Arabische Emiraten
Vietnam
Zuid-Korea_

_*South America;*_
_Argentinië
Bolivia
Brazilië
Chili
Colombia
Ecuador
Frans-Guyana
Guyana
Paraguay
Peru
Suriname
Uruguay
Venezuela_

_*Oceanië(?);*_
_Australië
Cookeilanden
Fiji
Frans-Polynesië
Kiribati
Nauru
Nieuw Zeeland
Nieuw-Caledonië
Niue
Papoea-Nieuw-Guinea
Pitcairneilanden
Salomonseilanden
Samoa
Tokelau-eilanden
Tonga
Tuvalu
Vanuatu
Wallis en Futuna_


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Embessies and consulates in The Netherlands;

_Albanië / Albania 
Algerije / Algeria
Argentinië / Argentina
Australië / Australia
Barbados
België / Belgium
Bolivia
Bondsrepubliek Duitsland / Federal Republic of Germany
Bosnië Herzegowina / Bosnia Herzegovina
Brazilië / Brazil
Bulgarije / Bulgaria
Canada
Chili / Chile
Colombia
Costa Rica
Cuba
Cyprus
Denemarken / Danmark
Gemenebest Dominica / Dominica
Dominicaanse Republiek / Dominican Republic
Ecuador
Egypte / Egypt
El Salvador
Eritrea 
Estland / Estonia
Ethiopië / Ethiopia
Filippijnen / Philippines
Finland
Frankrijk / France
Ghana / Ghana 
Griekenland / Greece
Groot Britannië / Great Britain
Hongarije / Hungary
Ierland / Ireland
India
Indonesië / Indonesia
Irak / Iraq
Iran
Israël / Israel
Italië/ Italy
Ivoorkust / Côte d'Ivoire
Japan
Jemen / Yemen
Jordanië / Jordan
Joegoslavië / Yugoslavia
Kaap Verdische Eilanden / Cape Verde
Kameroen / Cameroon
Kenya
Koeweit / Koewait
Republiek Korea (Zuid Korea) / Republic of Korea (South Korea)
Kroatië / Croatia
Letland / Latvia 
Libanon
Libië / Libya 
Litouwen / Lithuania
Luxemburg / Luxembourg
Macedonië / Macedonia
Malawi
Maleisië / Malaysia
Malta 
Mauritanië 
Marokko / Morocco
Mexico
Myanmar (voormalig Birma / former Burma)
Nepal 
Nicaragua
Nieuw Zeeland / New Zealand
Nigeria
Noorwegen / Norway
Oekraïne / Ukraine 
Oman
Oostenrijk / Austria
Pakistan
Paraguay
Peru
Polen / Poland
Portugal
Roemenië / Romania
Russische Federatie / Russian Federation
Saoedi Arabië / Saudi Arabia
Singapore
Slowakije / Slovakia
Soedan / Sudan
Spanje / Spain
Sri Lanka
Suriname
Syrië / Syria
Tanzania
Thailand
Tsjechië / Czech Republic
Tunesië / Tunesia
Turkije / Turkey
Uruguay
Vaticaanstad / Vatican City
Venezuela
Verenigde Staten van Amerika / United States of America
Vietnam / Socialist Republic of Viêt Nam
Volksrepubliek China / People's Republic of China
Yougoslavie (Servië) / Federal Republic of Yugoslavia (Serbia)
Zaïre / Zaire
Zuid Afrika / South Africa
Zweden / Sweden
Zwitserland / Switzerland (Swiss Confederation)_
_*
Niet alle landen hebben een ambassade of consulaat in Nederland.
Not all countries have embassies or consulates in The Netherlands.*_


----------



## strandk (May 17, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Diplomatic_missions_by_country It is easier to check out this list in wikipedia!!!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

according to Wikipedia  :

*Indonesia*

*Europe*
* Austria
o Vienna (Embassy)
o Salzburg (Consulate)
* Belgium
o Brussels (Embassy)
* Bulgaria
o Sofia (Embassy)
* Czech Republic
o Prague (Embassy)
* Denmark
o Copenhagen (Embassy)
* Finland
o Helsinki (Embassy)
* France
o Paris (Embassy)
o Marseilles (Consulate-General)
o Noumea (Consulate)
* Germany
o Berlin (Embassy)
o Frankfurt (Consulate-General)
o Hamburg (Consulate-General)
* Greece
o Athens (Embassy)
* Holy See
o Vatican City (Embassy)
* Italy
o Rome (Embassy)
* Netherlands
o The Hague (Embassy)
* Norway
o Oslo (Embassy)
* Poland
o Warsaw (Embassy)
* Portugal
o Lisbon (Embassy)
* Romania
o Bucharest (Embassy)
* Russia
o Moscow (Embassy)
* Serbia
o Belgrade (Embassy)
* Slovakia
o Bratislava (Embassy)
* Spain
o Madrid (Embassy)
* Sweden
o Stockholm (Embassy)
* Switzerland
o Berne (Embassy)
* Ukraine
o Kiev (Embassy)
* United Kingdom
o London (Embassy)
o Manchester (Consulate-General)
* Uzbekistan
o Tashkent (Embassy)
*
North America*
* Canada
o Ottawa (Embassy)
o Toronto (Consulate-General)
o Vancouver (Consulate-General)
* Cuba
o Havana (Embassy)
* Mexico
o Mexico City (Embassy)
* United States
o Washington, D.C. (Embassy)
o New York (Consulate-General)
o Los Angeles (Consulate-General)
o Chicago (Consulate-General)
o San Francisco (Consulate-General)
o Houston (Consulate-General)

*South America*
* Argentina
o Buenos Aires (Embassy)
* Brazil
o Brasilia (Embassy)
* Chile
o Santiago de Chile (Embassy)
* Colombia
o Bogotá (Embassy)
* Peru
o Lima (Embassy)
* Suriname
o Paramaribo (Embassy)
* Venezuela
o Caracas (Embassy)

*Africa*
* Algeria
o Algiers (Embassy)
* Egypt
o Cairo (Embassy)
* Ethiopia
o Addis Ababa (Embassy)
* Kenya
o Nairobi (Embassy)
* Libya
o Tripoli (Embassy)
* Madagascar
o Antananarivo (Embassy)
* Morocco
o Rabat (Embassy)
* Namibia
o Windhoek (Embassy)
* Nigeria
o Lagos (Embassy)
* Senegal
o Dakar (Embassy)
* South Africa
o Pretoria (Embassy)
* Sudan
o Khartoum (Embassy)
* Tanzania
o Dar es Salaam (Embassy)
* Tunisia
o Tunis (Embassy)
* Zimbabwe
o Harare (Embassy)

*Middle East*
* Afghanistan
o Kabul (Embassy)
* Iran
o Tehran (Embassy)
* Jordan
o Amman (Embassy)
* Kuwait
o Kuwait City (Embassy)
* Lebanon
o Beirut (Embassy)
* Qatar
o Doha (Embassy)
* Saudi Arabia
o Riyadh (Embassy)
o Jeddah (Consulate-General)
* Syria
o Damascus (Embassy)
* Turkey
o Ankara (Embassy)
* United Arab Emirates
o Abu Dhabi (Embassy)
o Dubai (Consulate-General)
* Yemen
o Sanaa (Embassy)

*Asia*
* Bangladesh
o Dhaka (Embassy)
o Chittagong (Consulate-General)
* Brunei
o Bandar Seri Begawan (Embassy)
* Cambodia
o Phnom Penh (Embassy)
* People's Republic of China
o Beijing (Embassy)
o Guangzhou (Consulate-General)
o Hong Kong (Consulate-General)
* Republic of China (Taiwan)
o Taipei (Indonesian Economic and Trade Office To Taipei)
* India
o New Delhi (Embassy)
o Mumbai (Consulate-General)
* Japan
o Tokyo (Embassy)
o Osaka (Consulate-General)
* North Korea
o Pyongyang (Embassy)
* South Korea
o Seoul (Embassy)
* Laos
o Vientiane (Embassy)
* Malaysia
o Kuala Lumpur (Embassy)
o Penang (Consulate-General)
o Johor Bahru (Consulate-General)
o Kota Kinabalu (Consulate-General)
o Kuching (Consulate-General)
* Myanmar
o Yangon (Embassy)
* Pakistan
o Islamabad (Embassy)
o Karachi (Consulate-General)
o Lahore (Consulate-General)
o Peshawer (Consulate-General)
o Quetta (Consulate-General)
o Gawadar (Consulate)
* Philippines
o Manila (Embassy)
o Davao City (Consulate-General)
* Singapore
o Singapore (Embassy)
* Sri Lanka
o Colombo (Embassy)
* Thailand
o Bangkok (Embassy)
o Songkhla (Consulate)
* Timor Leste
o Dili (Embassy)
* Vietnam
o Hanoi (Embassy)
o Ho Chi Minh City (Consulate-General)

*Oceania*
* Australia
o Canberra (Embassy)
o Sydney (Consulate-General)
o Melbourne (Consulate-General)
o Perth (Consulate-General)
o Darwin (Consulate)
* Fiji
o Suva (Embassy)
* New Zealand
o Wellington (Embassy)
* Papua New Guinea
o Port Moresby (Embassy)
o Vanimo (Consulate)
*
Multilateral Organisations*
o Brussels (Mission to the European Communities)
o Geneva (Permanent Mission to the United Nations and International Organisations)
o New York (Permanent Mission to the United Nations)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The Netherlands has an embassy in Somalia!? :shocked:


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

The European Union has 136 delegations (obviously it does not have delegations in its own states)

These are the ones with websites: EU Delegations
And here's the complete list: Directory


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

I forgot to say that apart from the delegations, any person with the EU citizenship can use the services of any state member embassy, so I suppose that in the end we have an embassy in every corner of the world hehe


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

Vietnam has got 36 embassies, including 1 in North Korea


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

TenRot said:


> The Netherlands has an embassy in Somalia!? :shocked:


Does Somalia have diplomatic relations with a lot of countries, I know that there are none between the US and Somalia.


----------

